# Just Found Your Site!



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello all! As the topic states, we just found your site. Looking forward to reading through all of the info that appears to be here. We have had our Outback for about 2 years now and enjoy the heck out of it.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Bob!







Glad you found us!

I think you will find a lot of great Outback and camping information around here, not to mention one of the nicest and most supportive communities on the internet. If you have any questions - on just about anything - please don't be shy. Collectively, there is a lot of wisdom floating around this place, and we don't bite!

Also, if you are so inclined, there's always an Outbackers rally on the calendar someplace. They are a lot of fun, and a great way to meet your fellow Outbackers.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Where do you and your Outback hail from?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers, glad you found us. Check out the Sightings page, you may have been spotted before you spotted us. BTW great choice on the 27rsds, we love ours.

Brad


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Again, I look forward to all the info and knowledge you all have.

We are from Windsor, CA (N/of San Francisco).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and glad you found the OUTBACK NATION.

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the group. Glad you found us!

Rick


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome Bob,

There is a lot of informative stuff here about the OB's. Enjoy it all.









Len/Susan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi TripperBob
















to Outbackers! 

Be sure to check out the Nor Calif Outbackers Rally next summer Clicky Here!

Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. I don't care if you *are* from the *Left Coast*.









Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's about time Bob!

Welcome


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome Bob. It's nice to see another OB from N Cal.

Meredith


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. I was just in your area in July for the Charles Schultz Senior Hockey tournament in Santa Rosa. I finally got to see Alcatraz island and ride a cable car...Lot's of fun.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Again, thank you. I checked out the rally info, but I fear that may be the same weekend as last year's motorcycle rally along the coast (not the friendly kind).


----------

